# Free album (progressive metal, fusion)



## gru (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi,

I have been recording this album for over a year. I"m not satisfied with the mix but i hope you like it.







Listen:
grumusic

Download:
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13454878/COSMOGENESIS 2010.rar

Critics & comments welcome.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm listening to this now. I'm really enjoying it. Definitely going on my ipod, man!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 18, 2010)

downloaded and listening to it as i type.

i really like the tracks names!! great choice (yeah i am a geek!!!)

nice music too!!! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 18, 2010)

Your leads in Fermi Paradox have a Holdsworth vibe to them, I like.  In fact, your leads in general sound very Holdsworth.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 18, 2010)

just because i love science and i am really enjoying this album, here is the fermi paradox..

Fermi paradox - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ruins (Oct 18, 2010)

enjoying it alot while working


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 18, 2010)

really loving it, great instrumental stuff right up my street!!!!


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 18, 2010)

holy balls, this is great :O


----------



## WidekMusic (Oct 18, 2010)

You're great man, best album of 2010


----------



## CBurb05 (Oct 18, 2010)

Pulsar made me download this album...great riffing and soloing!!


----------



## PTP (Oct 18, 2010)

Amazing!


----------



## Winspear (Oct 18, 2010)

First thing I thought when I saw the album cover was Animals As Leaders haha 
This is absolutely amazing - exactly what I needed just before I go to bed! 
I think the mix is pretty damn good too.


----------



## NickB11 (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds great man, I really like the ambient type stuff. Great playing


----------



## FretWizard88 (Oct 18, 2010)

Fantastic playing my friend! This is some amazing stuff you have here.


----------



## prh (Oct 18, 2010)

thanks for sharing! downloading it now and listening a bit on bandcamp, sounds incredible!


----------



## machinica_band (Oct 18, 2010)

you a big fan of fredrik thordendal/sol niger within?


----------



## Raist (Oct 19, 2010)

I like this. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Oct 19, 2010)

sounds amazing bro.


----------



## AySay (Oct 19, 2010)

This is SICK man!! 
IMO this is the perfect way to do heavy instrumentals.
You should be proud!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 19, 2010)

Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.
Holy fuck.

Holy fuck.

Wow... This shit is going to my ipod.


----------



## grantcooper2 (Oct 19, 2010)

holy shit, where the fuck did you come from haha. awesome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gru (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for comments !!!! I"m glad that you like it.


I"m not satisfied with the drums - Superior is way better than AD. Rhythm guitars sounds muddy imo but I leave it as it is. I'm not good at mixing - maybe next album will sounds better 


ralphy1976 - I'm sci fi fan 

machinica_band - Yeah I love his album.

EtherealEntity - It looks similar to AAL album cover . Tosin Abasi is one of my favorite guitarists and is probably one of the most innovative musicians out there.


----------



## Raist (Oct 19, 2010)

I listened this four times today (already, heh) and have to mention that Fermi Paradox and Pulsar really step out. The mix is really live sounding, I thought that the bass was live at first. Drums are really well done as well and the synth soundscape works well. The bottom end could perhaps use a very slight boost, but I love the clarity and punchy sound as it is. It's a bit middle centered but then again, I use cheap PC speakers and iPod earplugs for listening


----------



## Swippity Swappity (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh wow, this is absolutely amazing. I'm blown away by how good this is.

I also didn't realize how good bass samplers were. That is pretty interesting, actually.


----------



## prh (Oct 19, 2010)

ok dude you are my fucking hero!

you better be spamming the fuck out of this to everyone, famous, unfamous. everyone.

its way too good to just drop into one meagre subforum!


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 19, 2010)

i have posted all this on my facebook..for what it is worth!!!


----------



## Adari (Oct 19, 2010)

Wow, I just downloaded and started listening. This is incredible music and the kind of thing I would pay for. I love how the synth blends with the tapping, and your bass sound is really deep and chunky. Great stuff - it's now on my iPod; I hope to hear much more from you.


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm still very impressed with this, it's good menial chore music.  Definitely let us know when you have more music recorded and ready for release.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 19, 2010)

Sounds on guitar, synths and bass are awesome (what did you use? what did you use? what did you use?)

Only thing that lacks are drums (Which are also a little low on volume or low on presence).

^Minor details. This is the shit, man!

EDIT: No really, this keeps getting better on every song! Publish this album somewhere else now. SS is too little community hold this awesomeness alone.


----------



## Customisbetter (Oct 19, 2010)

Great music.


----------



## ovation22 (Oct 19, 2010)

Awesome music to listen to while at work. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 19, 2010)

okay, I'm just going to have to come out and say: This is the most amazing music I've heard in a long time. 
Motherfucking badass.


----------



## cataclysm_child (Oct 19, 2010)

Just listened to the first two tracks. Sounds very interesting. Definitely putting this on my phone for closer listening


----------



## tranqx (Oct 19, 2010)

Download link generating too much traffic...?! Congrats man! Haha, but really though this sounds great!


----------



## Zer01 (Oct 19, 2010)

Need another download link....please?


----------



## leandroab (Oct 19, 2010)

I've listened to this 4 times already..

Where the fuck did you come from? 

You definitely have to comment about recording process, tones, blablabla...


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 19, 2010)

This is cool. I would love to hear more stuff in this sort of vein. "Light Metal"?


----------



## gfactor (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm streaming and I love it but the download link's broken!
I want this on my ipod!


----------



## Laxdude67 (Oct 19, 2010)

sooooooooooo gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow this is great, I really dig the bass tones.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 20, 2010)

free bump because i have been listening to it non-stop for 3 days now!!!

awesome work!!!


----------



## coreysMonster (Oct 20, 2010)

to the TS, or someone else, the link is broken because Dropbox has blocked it since it's been downloaded too many times. I suggest uploading to someplace like Mediafire or something. I can't right now since I'm at work, but if TS is okay with it I'd be happy to do it later today.


----------



## CFB (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm very impressed to say the least. The Download link doesn't work anymore though.


----------



## Adversor (Oct 20, 2010)

Listening to your myspace, dude. It's making me trip. Ohh and don't worry about the production that much it is fucking awesome the way it is...


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Oct 20, 2010)

Bumping for a download link.


----------



## LOGfanforever90 (Oct 21, 2010)

Bumping for maximum exposure of this guy. Bumping til the fucking cows come home.


----------



## Durero (Oct 21, 2010)

Heard about this from a friend and glad to see you posting here dude 

Great stuff!!!


----------



## Colbear (Oct 21, 2010)

Dude, this is some awesome music. Seriously. Intense arrangements, and the production is more than solid. Will be giving this quite a few listens.


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 21, 2010)

i love it, the fact uve been working on it for over a year DEFINETLY shows


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Oct 21, 2010)

Really ousanding stuff man, the whole thing, song writing, production, tones, immense


----------



## apiss (Oct 21, 2010)

Over a year well spent. Congrats man!


----------



## Kheros (Oct 21, 2010)

This is exactly the kind of stuff I've been trying to write. I'm really digging your work, job well done. I would really like to know what synth you used for some of the effects, like on the track Universe.


----------



## cfrank (Oct 21, 2010)

This is awesome. Post another download link! Also what did you use on the album gearwise?


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 21, 2010)

attention to windows users-i used a .rar file extractor. works like a charm

heres the link 

WinRAR (32-bit) - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com


----------



## gru (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks again guys !!! I didn't expect so much comments.

Dropbox account was blocked because of high traffic. Here are the links: 
gru cosmogenesis - Google Search 

cfrank, Kheros - I used ebmm petrucci & revalver for rhythms and leads. Drums made with addictive drums, bass made with broomstick bass. For synths i used absynth.


----------



## Distortion (Oct 21, 2010)

This is awesome man, very inspiring! Thank you!


----------



## Antenna (Oct 21, 2010)

Looks like I got to this thread alittle late! Congrats GRU this Album is fucking awesome dude. Everything sounds wonderful. I couldn't give you a word of critism if I searched for a week. Top notch playing and every lick is so well placed. Kinda came out of left field with this but it is awesome. Sounds like the most epic dream ever.


----------



## drmosh (Oct 22, 2010)

I just found this, it's fucking amazing. I love the atmosphere, the guitar work and I cannot stop listening. 
Great great work!


----------



## C2Aye (Oct 22, 2010)

I had a listen and it's pretty impressive. Amazing lead work. Definitely reminds me of Animals as Leaders, but different in a way. Less clean guitars probably.

Anyway, it's amazing. I wish I had the focus to work towards an album instead of recording random songs!


----------



## slothrop (Oct 22, 2010)

This is very good, been listening to it the last couple days at work. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you very much for posting this!

Your music and playing is AWESOME !


----------



## DeKay (Oct 23, 2010)

I really want an working download link to this! I love you man!


----------



## CFB (Oct 23, 2010)

There is a working download link in the post above on this page.
It's my fourth way through, it's a really good album! Would love to hear more from you.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 23, 2010)

Hey, the album is sounding great so far! 

Do you think that you could maybe provide a link to a direct download? When I click the latest link you sent a couple posts up, I get just an assload of spam and pop-ups. I'd love to have this on my Ipod!


----------



## CFB (Oct 23, 2010)

Here is the link I used
http://hotfile.com/dl/77407357/3328c35/Gru...enesis.rar.html


----------



## Cygnus (Oct 23, 2010)

This is really, really good. The sounds, the composition, the playing...it all supports itself. Thank you for posting. This is a big inspiration to someone who's been wanting to compose/record their own album for a while now. 
I'm going to spread the word!


----------



## MABGuitar (Oct 23, 2010)

I really really love this, really unique too! I'm probably going to listen to this album multiple times.


----------



## guitareben (Oct 23, 2010)

Wow this is mint :O


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 23, 2010)

CFB said:


> Here is the link I used
> Hotfile.com: One click file hosting: Gru-Cosmogenesis.rar


 
Thanks duders!


----------



## Volsung (Oct 24, 2010)

Another late finder...listening to 'Andromeda' as I type this. 

Sir, I'm damn near speachless. This is just fantastic...period. I can't believe I put off reading this thread. Not only is this great, its inspiring. 

As far as I'm concerned, this is some of the BEST stuff I've heard from a poster on this site (I seem to be saying that alot...everything I've heard lately from folks here is nothing short of amazing). One thing I find interesting and amazing is the fact that the bass isn't live. Oh, and the record cover is fantastic. It reminds me of Swan's latest cover, but a little bit more eye catching to me. 

Like others have said, the mix is great. Now that I have almost finished my own recording setup, I can only hope that my meager tunes will sound as half as good as this (hell, I'd settle for a fourth...or a fraction). 

I'm off to download it now (thanks CFB). Thank you, mighty Gru.


----------



## ryanoddi (Oct 24, 2010)

this is an awesome album my friend! seriously, great work!! going on my ipod for sure.


----------



## Scriff1985 (Oct 26, 2010)

First post on this forum, have just downloaded your album and listening now. All i can say is, you really should not be giving this away for free. Exceptional!


----------



## MrRedRaider (Oct 26, 2010)

Yea this is exceptional work man, made my day! Keep going!


----------



## Nialzzz (Oct 26, 2010)

ive previewed the track. absolutely awesome. 

the dropbox download isnt working though


----------



## Daggorath (Oct 26, 2010)

Can't believe I completely missed this. Your music is fantastic, you really should be earning a living off of this amazing talent. But you're not the only person I can say this of, sadly.


----------



## Mr Violence (Oct 26, 2010)

This is absolutely without question one of the best instrumental albums I have ever heard.

Ever. Heard.

I'm not remotely kidding. All of the atmospheres and the phrasing flows so unbelievably well. It's so soothing. I'm burning it for the car and work.

Set up a Paypal and I will give you 10 dollars for this because it's FAR and BEYOND worth 10 dollars. This is incredible.


----------



## rahul_mukerji (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW !!! Seriously WOW ! 

This is right up there with Animal As Leaders as one of the best sounding albums (instrumental) I've heard in a very long time. 

Fantastic Mixing and flow. Great music and I absolutely mean that. It's not the "see me play 500 arpeggios in harmonic minor" run of the mill instrumental albums. This is really good music. 

Kudos !

Hope to hear a lot more from you.


----------



## beneharris (Oct 26, 2010)

gru said:


> Critics...welcome.


you won't find any. this is really great stuff! 

btw, when i just tried to dl it, the dropbox link is down. just thought i would point that out.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 26, 2010)

I got the DL, will try to listen this weekend, looking forward to it.


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Oct 26, 2010)

gru said:


> Thanks again guys !!! I didn't expect so much comments.
> 
> Dropbox account was blocked because of high traffic. Here are the links:
> gru cosmogenesis - Google Search
> ...



Jesus, dude. This is incredible. This is the best stuff I have heard in quite a long time, Thank You so much for this. One question for anyone, I've been looking into getting synth software, and this has pretty much reinforced my desire for Absynth. My question is, how is it programmed? Is it similar to programming drums via MIDI (with Guitar Pro) or do you need a midi keyboard controller and knowledge of what you're doing with the keys?


----------



## gru (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks all 

ENGLShred7 - Yes, it is similar to programming drums or bass via MIDI. As far as I know, you can also use midi keyboard controller.

Try also this one: Nexus2 explore the sound | reFX


----------



## SAWitall (Oct 28, 2010)

this album definitely serves as a model that the album of the year can be recorded from a bedroom d.a.w...and for less than 1000 dollars worth of shit

the inspiration level of this is off the charts.


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 28, 2010)

I love the drum sound you are getting with Addictive Drums.

Did you use several instances of AD in order to work around the cymbal limitation of having only 3 cymbals or did you only use these three cymbal options?


----------



## S7320 (Oct 28, 2010)

Some of the best music I've heard this year!


----------



## gru (Oct 29, 2010)

Santuzzo - I use two drum tracks &#8211; one with AD (without kick) and one with free kick sample.

My AD preset & kick sample: AD rar


----------



## Santuzzo (Oct 29, 2010)

gru said:


> Santuzzo - I use two drum tracks  one with AD (without kick) and one with free kick sample.
> 
> My AD preset & kick sample: AD rar



Thank you very much !

What was your reason fir using a different kick? And what did you use to trigger it with?

Do you find the limited amount of cymbals in the AD hindering at all?


----------



## Phishadol (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys, how do I get a copy of the album???
The link isn't working. All I'm reading is how awesome this is, yet I can't get it.
Help, please!!!!!!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Nov 2, 2010)

Phishadol said:


> Hey guys, how do I get a copy of the album???
> The link isn't working. All I'm reading is how awesome this is, yet I can't get it.
> Help, please!!!!!!!



gru cosmogenesis - Google Search


----------



## Felvin (Nov 3, 2010)

Absof****inlutely beautiful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tom MAF (Dec 17, 2010)

I love the album dude, I actually saw it on one of metal sucks' editor's top 10 albums of 2010 list. You got 3rd dude  While periphery didn't even get on it :L Good work


----------



## Meatbucket (Dec 17, 2010)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU--

So...No I'll take the Shai Hulud route and say "Words cannot express" how great this is.


----------



## poopyalligator (Dec 17, 2010)

i feel bad that this has been up for so long and i just now got around to listening to it. It is amazing man. I really like it.


----------



## GATA4 (Dec 17, 2010)

I am fucking speechless.

EDIT - I use AD too...glad to see it's getting some great rep right here


----------



## prh (Dec 18, 2010)

hey gru i pimped your album on mike portnoy's forum and gotcha a few new ears 

still play cosmogenius at least once every couple days


----------



## metal_terrorist (Dec 18, 2010)

Fan-fucking-tastic Gru!

10 out of 10

2 x \m/ \m/


----------



## Guitarman700 (Dec 18, 2010)

The download link is 404'ing for me, anyone else having a problem?


----------



## TreWatson (Dec 18, 2010)

how am i chilling and grpooving and wanting to headbang at the same time.


----------



## aldengb (Dec 19, 2010)

absolutely astounding man, truly. the electronic fusion is so perfect.

edit: just finished the album... incoming brown nose.

this actually one of the best things i have ever heard in my entire life. there is just so much... story, emotion and texture.

thank you for sharing this with us.


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Dec 19, 2010)

prh said:


> still play *cosmogenius *at least once every couple days



^Yes.

This album is nothing less than genius.


----------



## DIOBOLIC5150 (Dec 19, 2010)

Coolest instrumental prog album I've heard! Really great stuff! Very entertaining to listen to.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 19, 2010)

How did I miss this before? This is amazing stuff. I'm looking forward to new material  but I'll let this album soak in for awhile.


----------



## technomancer (Dec 20, 2010)

^ what he said, this is a great album


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Dec 20, 2010)

Might it be this:

10-18-2010, 01:49 PM
?

Anyway, I'm actually glad that this got bumped. Just because it's awesome as fuck.


----------



## penguin_316 (Dec 22, 2010)

I have been jamming this record for the past couple of months. Love it so much. Some one tab track 7 plz


----------



## The McThief (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness.

Be my baby's daddy.


----------



## G33Kster (Dec 23, 2010)

Hey, the download link is 404'ing, I really want to download this 
great work


----------



## matt397 (Jan 2, 2011)

G33Kster said:


> Hey, the download link is 404'ing, I really want to download this
> great work


^This. plox, kthxbai


----------



## splinter8451 (Jan 2, 2011)

Get it from here dudes, there is a new link: 

gru: &#039;Cosmogenesis&#039; released, available for free download | got-djent.com

!!!!


----------



## skyeDCCCXX (Jan 2, 2011)

mmmmm


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 2, 2011)

I showed this to my cousin, last night, and he put it on his phone.


----------



## jcm900steroids (Jan 3, 2011)

Impressive work, congrats


----------



## TimSE (Jan 3, 2011)

maaan didnt see this thread before

downloading for sure!
loving it


----------



## gru (Jan 12, 2011)

Sorry for bumping but now you can download this album for free from bandcamp: grumusic

I also changed cover art - old ones were too similar to AAL and Obscura so i tried to make something original. This is the final version:








Thanks for all comments & support. I really wasn't expected that so many people will like it


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 12, 2011)

that art is really cool man!!!

have you been working on something else since?


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Jan 12, 2011)

for the cover art, and once more thanks for the album.


----------



## gru (Jan 12, 2011)

ralphy1976 - I have some riff ideas that I am currently working with. First i must buy good sound card because pod xt sucks as a DI. I will be posting new songs on ss.org for sure


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jan 12, 2011)

gru said:


> ralphy1976 - I have some riff ideas that I am currently working with. First i must buy good sound card because pod xt sucks as a DI. I will be posting new songs on ss.org for sure



great stuff!!!!

make sure next time you release an EP you add a donation button to your page, good music gets reward man!!!


----------



## Kairos (Jan 12, 2011)

That's some nice cover art


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jan 12, 2011)

Gru you rock!

EDIT: Album art looks great too!


----------



## viesczy (Jan 12, 2011)

I dunno how I missed this when it was first posted, but HFS this is some great stuff! 

I am a Paul Gilbert fanboy DELUXE, but honestly I like this better than Fuzz Universe! 

Derek


----------



## JC7 (Jan 14, 2011)

good work !


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just wanted to bump this for anyone that might have missed it...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome lead work. So tasty.


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 11, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> Just wanted to bump this for anyone that might have missed it...



same, this is too good to pass up listening to. simply amazing!


----------



## prh (Feb 11, 2011)

*chants*

FOLLOW-UP!

FOLLOW-UP!

etc


----------



## m3ta1head (Feb 11, 2011)

prh said:


> *chants*
> 
> FOLLOW-UP!
> 
> ...



Hey dude, your EP is awesome!


----------



## HaloHat (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for bumping this guyz, I missed it b4.

Obviously downloading this however I think you should take the advise of several people who posted that you should at the least place a "Donation" link. Do it now, do it next release or do it never but as already said many of us would like to send some material support your way lol. 

I am sure we would collectively get you past a new sound card so you could retire the Pod XT as your DI ha. Not that is seems to holding back your creativity much.

Thanks for the medicine. You should look up a guy named Greg Rapaport. You would like his music possibly. Different, original, good. Like you.


----------



## Nialzzz (Feb 11, 2011)

I reckon you should pull it off and put it on band camp and charge for it. I would genuinely pay for this album.


----------



## prh (Feb 11, 2011)

Nialzzz said:


> I reckon you should pull it off and put it on band camp and charge for it. I would genuinely pay for this album.



i think that would be a bit of a PR error

but, 2nd album charge a hundred bucks or so now that we all live in the palm of his hand


----------



## jarrhead (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey gru, I have one question:

On Cosmogenesis -- what do you do to get the drums to sound so techy in the beginning?


----------



## gru (Feb 16, 2011)

HaloHat said:


> I am sure we would collectively get you past a new sound card so you could retire the Pod XT as your DI ha.


I just bought tc electronic impact twin and DI sounds great 



jarrhead said:


> Hey gru, I have one question:
> 
> On Cosmogenesis -- what do you do to get the drums to sound so techy in the beginning?


I used evolve mutations:
NATIVE INSTRUMENTS : HOME | HARDWARE AND SOFTWARE FOR MUSICIANS, PRODUCERS, DJS, GUITAR AND BASS PLAYERS


----------



## thedrummerkid (Feb 16, 2011)

wow.. 4 months late on the comment.. but i am loving this album.
seriously, the whole flowing, progressive structure makes me close my eyes and soak in the massiveness of your playing.
everything about it is killer.


----------



## Nialzzz (Feb 17, 2011)

it doesnt need it, but a bump for all the ill-informed. this is a masterpiece


----------



## ryanoddi (Apr 19, 2011)

Awesome album man!! You've got some real talent.. I download this months ago and have listened to the entire album, without skipping any songs, a solid 50 times atleast! Keep it up, can't wait for your next album!!


----------



## ChuckLee (Apr 20, 2011)

Really digging it...you're a great guitar player man


----------



## Winspear (Jul 11, 2011)

Bumping because it's still so amazing  The mix is absolutely incredible, especially given what was used.


----------



## Cmv120 (Jul 12, 2011)

Im so happy this was bumped O.O This kicks steller amounts of ass.


----------



## JoeOsoDopke (Aug 12, 2011)

It's absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Devotion (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm getting a 404 for download, why Lord, WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY????


Edit: mercy has been granted, I found it. http://www.sendspace.com/file/vjk4pc


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 12, 2011)

dude, this is so good!


----------

